# Suggestions on what to do with chicken skin



## whole milk (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I went to CostCo yesterday and bought several pounds of boneless chicken breasts; I skinned the meat before freezing them and now I have about 1.5 pounds of skin.  What to do with it?  At first I thought about making a stock but usually that's done with bones and meat.  So now I'm wondering if I can render whatever fat is in the skin.  What do you think?  Have you any other suggestions?

Cheers,


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2009)

you're right on- i'd render it. you de-fat stock, so it wouldn't work to make stock with it. 
-luvs


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2009)

For a guilty sin, spread it out ona cookie sheet, add salt and pepper and roast it until the fat has rendered and it's golden brown and crispy. 

Yum.


----------



## Laury (May 2, 2009)

Make half of it into cracklins' like Andy M. said and render the other half for some lovely cooking fat.  Great with roasted potatoes.  I think Jewish people call it "schmaltz.


----------



## ella/TO (May 2, 2009)

"schmaltz" and "griebens".....the griebens are the crusty part of the skin that's left and oh gawd...the cholestrol.....makes the most wonderful sandwiches....hey...haven't had one in years, but, I have cheated by picking outta the pan.....LOL


----------



## Scotch (May 2, 2009)

I'd dump it. It's about as healthful as a cup 'o lard.


----------



## SRL (May 2, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> "schmaltz" and "griebens".....the griebens are the crusty part of the skin that's left and oh gawd...the cholestrol.....makes the most wonderful sandwiches....hey...haven't had one in years, but, I have cheated by picking outta the pan.....LOL


 
Sounds wonderful. I've never tried making or cooking with schmaltz, but I'd like to. Heh, healthful, schmelful! I still cook with lard a fair bit, too.


----------



## whole milk (May 2, 2009)

I cook with lard, too -- makes the best pie crusts and adds something wonderful to savory pastries.  

I live in Japan and our oven size is VERY limited.  Any suggestions on HOW to render?  I was thinking of boiling water and slowly evaporating it out or slow frying in my dutch oven.  What do you think?


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2009)

Cut the skin into pieces and cook over low heat in your dutch oven.  Do not salt or otherwise season the skin before cooking.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2009)

Wow, you have a Costco in Yokohama? We have a Costco here in Puerto Vallarta as well! Lucky us....


----------

